# Hi



## Glasgow boy (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi guys and girls , was looking for opinions. Was thinking of doing a competition next year , can't really gain a lot of mass at 57 years old , is there a weight class I could do ???? Weight just now is 10 stone 6 pounds, thanks


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Glasgow boy, glad to see you have some pants on.

You seem familiar, have you previously held a membership here?


----------



## Glasgow boy (Mar 22, 2015)

Imgur


----------



## Glasgow boy (Mar 22, 2015)

lancashirerose said:


> Hi Glasgow boy, glad to see you have some pants on.
> 
> You seem familiar, have you previously held a membership here?


No why ???


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Well that is really odd because your email address uses almost exactly the same name and digits to that of another user who is banned.

Your posting style is also very much the same too.

What a coincidence.


----------



## Glasgow boy (Mar 22, 2015)

lancashirerose said:


> Well that is really odd because your email address uses almost exactly the same name and digits to that of another user who is banned.
> 
> Your posting style is also very much the same too.
> 
> What a coincidence.


They say life is full of coincidence , don't they


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Meeky, do yourself a favour a fcuk off. I'm tired of you keeping coming back on here and eventually turning into an abusive idiot who picks arguments over things you don't know that much about.

The next time I tell you will be face to face.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Extreme said:


> Meeky, do yourself a favour a fcuk off. I'm tired of you keeping coming back on here and eventually turning into an abusive idiot who picks arguments over things you don't know that much about.
> 
> The next time I tell you will be face to face.


:rip:

On a less serious note...Thats the best "Banning" response I think i've ever seen!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

And I've taken down your picture, I understand you're proud of your achievements but on the grand scale of things in this game they're negligible.

Now fcuk off.


----------



## karol32 (Apr 9, 2015)

hi it is so great to be here


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Go visit him extreme.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd rather he just stayed away and joined another forum or took up another sport, I can do without the stupidity of 1 elderly man who seems hell bent on confrontation with people who know what they are talking about better than he does.

How are you doing London?


----------



## skem01 (May 29, 2015)

Thank you to everyone so far - these reviews and opinions are really helping.


----------

